# Smell and taste: eg "Bubblegum" Juicy Fruit"



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 23, 2006)

I've got a question if any1 can answer. How do some olants get they're smell/taste? example: I've had "bubblegum" and "juicy fruit", the bubble gum smelt and tasted like thoes lil square pink bubble gums, and the juicy fruit tasted and smelt exactly like juicy fruit gum. I've smoked other stuff that tasted like lemon or orange peels. Is this just the way it grows or has somthing been added to make it smell/taste a certain way? I've heard ppl say to add cool aid or fruitopia to your water for taste. Is this true?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2006)

*Plants that smell and taste like that are that way do to their genetic makeup not from what people add. The answer to your other question is no. Adding those drinks to your plants does nothing. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

TBG is right as usual, putting flavored liquids in the water supply of the plant is just going to give it some sugars and such, which it may or may not use, the flavor won't come out, the plant is going to process and use whatever you give it, if you smoked Kool-aid mix would it taste like Kool-aid? I wish it was so, I would love to just throw all kinds of crazy flavors in there.


----------



## Hick (May 23, 2006)

My plants would taste like worm shit and bat crap...


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 23, 2006)

So true, the new strain "batcrap". It's the S***!


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (May 25, 2006)

so unless im a scientist or something i should just stick to buying seeds or clones.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

To gain different flavors and such, yes.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

Or master the art of genetics and cross some stuff, either way.


----------

